# Single Sheathed boxcar build



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I have started working on a new single sheathed boxcar similar to Colorado Central # 24. It is basically a scratch build starting with some of Phil Dippel's parts. I am currently fabricating the lower door rail from old hacksaw blades.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool! Looks good so far.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done ,,YET?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice! are you grinding off the teeth?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. What kind of wood are you using?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice looking car!! Its kinda coincidental, but , I too recently recycled some old hack saw blades for my water tower project (and yes, I did grind off the teeth!). Keep up the great work. -Kevin.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great progress so far. Looking foward to seeing it finished. 

Alec.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Richard, are you going to bring it to the train meet Saturday so we can take a closer look?

Don


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

No, Marty, I'm not done yet. I cannot work as quickly as you. I am using mostly basswood, some from Phil's narrow gauge, I cut the hacksaw blade with a dremel tool and belt sander, and Don, I cannot make it to the meeting on Saturday.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

With the exception of gluing the roof walk boards, I am ready for the paint shop.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow... I like that door a lot better than the one I just installed... (based on the GR pull-out plans but lengthened to 30') 



















Maybe next time I'll be looking at your pix for reference.  

Trot, the blatently-copying, fox...


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rich, 

Good looking car. May I ask what scale you are working in? Also can you provide a little info about the coach that is in the photo to the right of the box car? 

Thanks, Chuckger


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I am working in 1:20.3 scale. The car to the right is a partially finished Colorado Central coach from a Doug Bronson kit at Bronson-Tate. Doug's kits are absolutely great.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The car is now more or less finished. It is too long, the queenposts are too tall, and it has the wrong brake wheel, among other things for rivit counters, but I think it turned out fairly well for a quick build.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great to see the boxcar finished. 
Exellent job and detail! 

Alec.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rich,

Super job on your box car, nice work.

chuckger


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Richard. NEVER tell anyone what is wrong with your builds, most won't know!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

And there's a prototype for everything! 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The car is now more or less finished. It is too long, the queenposts are too tall, and it has the wrong brake wheel, among other things for rivit counters, but I think it turned out fairly well for a quick build. 

Oh no. You've goofed it. Better send it to me


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I just finished a Kansas Central boxcar, since my railroad links the Colorado Central to the Kansas Central in my slight rewriting of history. Yes, there really was a 3' gauge railroad in Kansas.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice work, for other members - the Kansas Central also sent some of its boxcars to the (2nd) successor to the CCRR & the DSP&PRR - the first was of course the Union Pacific Denver & Gulf, then after financial wrangling it became the Denver, Leadville & Gunnison RR. The first name was about is about 1889 or so. All were then in the control of the Union Pacific and there seems to have been quite a movement of cars, the Kansas Central & the Utah Northern were both changed to standard Gauge, so the then redundant cars were shipped to Colorado, when the line(s) were re-organozed under the contraol of a Colorado based receiver for the combined railroads. Evejntually both RR's were the Colrado & Southern!

OK history lesson over!


I like your 'supposition' for your railroad - Bravo!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice car Richard, I need a few myslef. Keep up the great work. 

Chris


----------

